# Abacos Chartering



## pj (Mar 27, 2000)

We have bareboated in the BVI's and know are thinking of 2 weeks in the Abaco's. We are thinking late March 09 to early April. What about weather? I have been checking weather conditions there and i'm wondering if it may be a little to cool and windy for us. We like to snorkle and scuba and love to sail as long as its not blowing to hard. 5 to 10k is perfect over 15 no thanks. We will be sailing with 2 none sailors.


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

PJ:
Here are two sources you can pursue
1) A Bahamas cruiser with regular logs + contact tab:
Dream Catcher - Welcome!

2) Someone Planning a trip with experienced people helping:
Traveltalkonline: Boat provisioning in/near Marsh Harbour Moorings

3) BVI vs Abacos - discussion w/ experienced sailors
Traveltalkonline: BVI's vs Abacos


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Late March and early April are great months in the Abacos...water temps are plenty warm for swimming and diving for extended periods BUT you can still get some 70 degree weather which makes it less attractive. There are plenty of other things to do and see and winds should normally be well within your comfort zone and sailing is in very protected water with easy navigation. Lobster season ends 4/1 so if you would like to hunt for "bugs" on your charter, I'd suggest the last week of March. 
The Moorings out of Marsh Harbor is well established and their sister company Sunsail is supposed to be opening up this month so there may be deals with them. There are several smaller outfits with better prices but older boats as well.


----------



## pj (Mar 27, 2000)

*Thak You!*

Very Helpful!


----------



## Dzedzej (Oct 29, 2002)

Promoting your business is not permitted here. Cam


----------

